# Can I watch my Jaman movies on my tivo?



## rubikskube (Nov 16, 2006)

My friend turned me on to this , its like the iTunes store for independent and foreign films. Anyway, its all at least DVD quality (some HD!), but I want to watch it on my TV.

Hence my question, any chance of a tivo integration? I read on their site that they have a working AppleTV hack, but I figured you geniuses would be able to give me some advice. If it works on one set-top box, why not another?

It's beta at the moment, but use this link and you can sign up.
this


----------



## daniellefarrar (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry, Rubicks, we don't do that. I also [heart] my Tivo and [heart] Jaman, we don't have that ability. We're always looking to expand our platform support, though, and have been heavily testing our Apple TV support (lookin' good!), which should be out soonish.

For those of you who don't know what Jaman is, you can download three free movies (any of our collection) when you register (or four, if you use the secret url that Rubicks must have entered... heh). We have high-def, film festival-caliber movies for rent or purchase, all via your broadband directly to your PC or Mac.

Enjoy!
Jamanista


----------

